# Hughesville, MD - Boss, No Kids Likes TOys



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Boss: Petfinder

*More About Boss*

Boss is a black and tan male German Shepherd Dog mix. He is approximately 3 years, 4 months old. He weighs about 65 lbs. He has been neutered. Boss would be best suited for a house without kids, as he tries to heard them and sometimes knocks them down because of his size. Boss can be possessive over his toy ball. He is not housebroken and will need a fenced yard. 

Boss is spayed/neutered. 
*My Contact Info*


Tri-County Animal Shelter
Hughesville, MD
301-932-1713/18009031992


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

No longer listed on pf.


----------

